# Cathedral Stone Products?



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Any one dealt with them?

I have a stone repair that appears to require a product from Cathedral Stone Products. Unfortunately I have been told by another vendor that they will only sell the product to contractors who have been through their three day training class.

So has anyone taken the class, or does anyone use their products?

I called them today, but was on hold for about five minutes and my phone went dead. I had work to do so I haven't called back, but I did preview their website and found a seminar they put on for $1,000 plus travel and hotel. I am thinking it better be a good seminar.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*stone*

If a company asked me for a grand so i could be APPROVED to buy their product all they would see are the tail lights of my truck.:no::no::no:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds similar to Jahn mortar to me. Pay for the course in how to apply then take the course again in an few years when they change the formulation.

Ha just googled cathedral stone products and the first product they showed was a jahn mortar. Unfortunately many jobs spec jahn and only jahn mortars for patching


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes they do sell Jahn Mortar and patch kits for brick, stone etc. Plus a bunch of other stuff. 

Just trying to get a feel for the value of their products and if the limestone patch would work for me.


----------



## smax21 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Lime Mortar and Stone Repair Materials from LimeWorks.us*

Hi guys, I hope you find this helpful. I wanted to make you aware of another option when performing historic masonry restoration and repairing stone and brick. 

LimeWorks.us manufactures breathable Natural Hydraulic Lime based mortars, stuccos, plasters paints and repair materials. We do not require a training course but we do offer workshops each month at our location outside Philadelphia. 

Our materials are made with St. Astier Natural Hydraulic Lime and have proven success throughout Europe and the United States. 

Here are two links 

Natural Hydraulic Lime
http://limeworks.us/NHLMoreInfoPage.html

Ecologic Mortar
http://limeworks.us/ecologic_more.html

Lithomex- for stone and brick repair
http://limeworks.us/LithomexMore.html


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

smax21 said:


> Hi guys, I hope you find this helpful. I wanted to make you aware of another option when performing historic masonry restoration and repairing stone and brick.
> 
> LimeWorks.us manufactures breathable Natural Hydraulic Lime based mortars, stuccos, plasters paints and repair materials. We do not require a training course but we do offer workshops each month at our location outside Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


Is that you Andy?


----------



## smax21 (Aug 21, 2012)

That's us, when did you get that kit? 

Now we have 9 stock colors for mortar, stucco or plaster and, our lab tech Randy does custom mortar matches.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Andy has given seminars at Thorosystems a few times and they stock the product - yes, that's an older kit, couple of years old I'm sure.

Glad you joined the board :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting site smax21. I notice your sand mastic contains lime. Our burnt sand mastic is mainly sand/linseed oil. Have you found that lime improves the mix?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

doesnt anyone hear that?


Another 23434567 page post about mortar, coming up!!!


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

JBM said:


> doesnt anyone hear that?
> 
> 
> Another 23434567 page post about mortar, coming up!!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

smax21 said:


> Hi guys, I hope you find this helpful. I wanted to make you aware of another option when performing historic masonry restoration and repairing stone and brick.
> 
> LimeWorks.us manufactures breathable Natural Hydraulic Lime based mortars, stuccos, plasters paints and repair materials. We do not require a training course but we do offer workshops each month at our location outside Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


I have heard of Limeworks and read some of your material. I need to skim patch a spalled area the size of my hand on a large piece of limestone. Does limeworks offer such a product?


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

JBM said:


> doesnt anyone hear that?
> 
> 
> Another 23434567 page post about mortar, coming up!!!


I thought I heard something...



And now we got the lime expert on hand....


Not that there is anything wrong with that. (Welcome aboard, Andy.)


D.


----------



## RRuth (Aug 22, 2012)

dakzaag.. Limeworks.us does offer a colored Limestone patching material called Lithomex. currently there are three Limestone colors. however they can be mixed with one another to create new shades in the field.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I took there training class about 12 years ago. There product Jahn was speced for the job we had to do so had to take the class to by the stuff. I was very hands on and informative it went into several restoration methods using their products. I dont know what they offer now.


----------



## cooper.w.norman (Nov 26, 2019)

dakzaag said:


> Any one dealt with them?
> 
> I have a stone repair that appears to require a product from Cathedral Stone Products. Unfortunately I have been told by another vendor that they will only sell the product to contractors who have been through their three day training class.
> 
> ...


Worked with them and their masonry restoration products for over twenty five years .. nothing else on the market touches then .. and they are the only production material on the market the consistently satisfies Secretary of Interior Standards for Treatment of Historic Properties standards for masonry. A lot of others pass as compliant but few if any deliver on not only strength requirements, but also restrictions prohibiting adding vapor retardant construction to these assemblies .. prohibitions that all the portland cement mis types and polymer modified materials violate.


----------



## stadry (Mar 29, 2020)

*coop's right - nothing else on the market touches them*


----------

